# Ostarine in pct?



## Jt123 (Jan 23, 2012)

25 yrs old 189lbs. 10% bf. 5'7
Finishing my test and winny cycle and pct is gonna be clomid/aromasin. 
I was reading up about sarms in pct and was wondering if 10-20mg of ostarine for 6 weeks would benefit in keeping gains and still recovering. Anybody have experience with this? Please share! Thanks guys


----------



## hypno (Jan 24, 2012)

I have heard some good things about Ostarine but really do not know much about it for sure. I am very interested in responses to this as well.


----------



## Jt123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Same here..I think I'm gonna try it this pct. I'm Gonna dose it 20mg as soon as I wake up and run it for 6wks
Clomid: 50/50/50/25
Aromasin: 25/25/25/12.5
Ostarine: 20/20/20/20/20/20
A-hd(got it for free) 0/0/01/1/1/1

I will probably run a log


----------



## oufinny (Jan 24, 2012)

Keep in mind it can be slightly suppressive at a high dose.  I would personally do it 10/10/10/20/20/20 or something to that effect.  I am running it now at 20mgs as I prep for my cycle and I am using dermacrine to keep some androgens in my system.  I don't feel shutdown at all mind you, just don't want to take the chance.


----------



## Jt123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm still undecided On dose, 10/10/10/20/20/20 sounds a little better though


----------



## oufinny (Jan 24, 2012)

Jt123 said:


> I'm still undecided On dose, 10/10/10/20/20/20 sounds a little better though



Let's see what a few others have to say, I am by no means an expert on Ostarine.


----------



## Jt123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I read an article on ostarine and it has several benefits even at a low dose of 10mg. Suppression usually starts at 25+ mg and it's still only mildly suppressive. My goal is to maintain my muscle during pct and hopefully add minimal fat


----------



## alexg554 (Feb 27, 2012)

In the research study using 100 men @ 3mg a day of osta for 6 weeks it did have a slight negative suppression on test i believe. Unless I read this wrong Twelve weeks of 3 mg ostarine daily


----------



## Ahrnold (Feb 27, 2012)

used in my last pct...didnt feel a fukn thing!  bunk


----------

